# Hydrotrim water activated bead



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody try using this stuff? Htdrotrim water activated bead?

http://www.youtube.com/user/wallboardtools#p/f/7/1hFLyiChtpM


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There's this thread from justme, without reading it, think he said they were having issues with it http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/hydrotrim-1415/


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks 2Buck - just read those old posts and think I will want to stick with the tried and true. "If it aint broke dont fix it". Sounds like a few hickups on the new product. I am like you, get glue all over the place when glueing plastic bead, so try to avoid it. I prefer the paper faced metal.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Anybody try using this stuff? Htdrotrim water activated bead?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/wallboardtools#p/f/7/1hFLyiChtpM


 Supplier gave me 2 sticks to try, impressive but expensive


----------

